# Questions about PCD



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm planning on doing a PCD, few questions:

1. Should my CA set the port to Brunswick, GA for fastest shipment to PCD Center?
2. I read on PCD Wiki that, in case of ED, my CA can inform the Performance Center that I don't need the 2 hour overview...since PC staff can only do so many overviews in a given day, not needing overview allows more flexibility in scheduling delivery. Can I opt for no overview, even if I haven't done an ED?
3. I'll be driving from SC to CA, how's the weather in that eastern region during dec/jan? does it snow a lot?
4. I came across some posts about people deciding to do PCD or not, while their cars were still enroute to US. What's the latest one has to make up their mind i.e. customs clearance, post VDC etc?
5. My plan is to get rid of RFTs as soon as I take delivery and get a set of Michelin A/S 3. I asked around America's Tires and they are saying that they won't be able to offer much value for the brand new RFTs - even if I drive straight from PC to their store. Has anyone had luck going to a BMW dealer? I figure since they can pretty much resell the tires as brand new, they should be able to offer a better trade-in value.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Motorboat411 said:


> I'm planning on doing a PCD, few questions:
> 
> 1. Should my CA set the port to Brunswick, GA for fastest shipment to PCD Center?
> 2. I read on PCD Wiki that, in case of ED, my CA can inform the Performance Center that I don't need the 2 hour overview...since PC staff can only do so many overviews in a given day, not needing overview allows more flexibility in scheduling delivery. Can I opt for no overview, even if I haven't done an ED?
> ...


1. I'm not sure your CA can set the port
2. You can opt for no overview
3. Anything is possible but most likely there won't be snow
4. Ask your CA
5. The local dealer won't sell them as brand new because they're not. You might be able to line somebody up via Craig's list, or worst case arrange for shipment back to your home.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I live about 100 miles from the Performance Center. That area gets a little more snow but still it is maybe an inch about every 3 years. Highs are usually around 50 degrees in Dec/Jan and lows around freezing. So when it snows, it essentially always melts off in 24 hours or so. It could be 70 degrees and we could have an extreme cold snap and it be in the 40s. But 50ish is pretty typical.

I put summer tires on when my RFT wore out on the back. I went with Michelin PS2s. I thought about Conti Extreme performance all season. They look like a great deal to me - only slightly worse performance tire than a summer tire and decent all season performance. If your RFTs are all season I'd use them a year and then upgrade. If they aren't, I understand replacing them right away. You could drop down to I-20 and pretty much stay out of freezing weather but summer tires in Dec/Jan is a bit dicey. A reasonable way to get tires is to order them from Tire Rack for delivery to a local tire place. Tire Rack has a list. I would have done that but my local place offered a better price so I just let them supply the tires.


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

As stated above, the south has fairly mild winters. That being said, as you make your way through the Midwest and central US, itll get dicey.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

First, I don't think your CA has any control over which port the car goes to -- nor would anyone likely know better than BMW which port is best... When my car was shipped to the PC, it stayed on the boat in Brunswick, GA and was off-loaded in Charleston, SC.

While I suppose you could skip the actual car delivery experience, I would encourage you not to do so. Believe me, I was well informed about the operation of my car when I took delivery. I had rented an F30 on several occasions and read the owners manual cover to cover. Nonetheless, I learned some new things and really enjoyed the one-on-one experience with my delivery specialist.

This is also a great opportunity to see your car for the first time in a private showroom and take lots of photos and such. I wouldn't skip it if I were you.

Also, I'm not convinced that waiving the delivery would speed up your scheduling. I would have to hear that from someone at the PC to believe it. They have quite the system up there for roatating people thorugh the process and unless they schedule all ED re-deliveries on different days or something, I don't see it freeing up more slots for you.


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Motorboat411 said:


> I'm planning on doing a PCD, few questions:
> 
> 1. Should my CA set the port to Brunswick, GA for fastest shipment to PCD Center?
> 2. I read on PCD Wiki that, in case of ED, my CA can inform the Performance Center that I don't need the 2 hour overview...since PC staff can only do so many overviews in a given day, not needing overview allows more flexibility in scheduling delivery. Can I opt for no overview, even if I haven't done an ED?
> ...


I read it somewhere that if you do ED that they wont do another overview of your car at PC, but you will still be able to participate in the other activities.


----------

